# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Die unernsten Seiten der Pandemie (2) x 15



## krawutz (22 März 2021)




----------



## Rolli (22 März 2021)

Wertvoller wie Gold


----------



## Apus72 (22 März 2021)

Die Norton-CD-Maske hat mich gekillt


----------



## Marco2 (22 März 2021)

​

...noch nicht rofl3


----------



## comatron (28 März 2021)

krawutz schrieb:


>



Verringert auch den CO2-Ausstoß.


----------

